# where are u from ?



## archerprincess (Mar 24, 2007)

where are u from ,what do shoot and do u know any pro's.:wink:


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

1)native San Diegan 
2)Looking to get one of the '08 Martin's as my new bow, but for fingershooting I have a Deerhunter(Heck yeah!! this thing is inexpensive, easy to to tune and really, REALLY forgiving....:wink
3)If you mean personally, then no, I don't know any pro's.


----------



## elpepe25 (Dec 7, 2006)

Sierra Vista Arizona

Conquest II
Switchback XT
Ben Pearson Javelina Recurve
Various Acc. and arrows sights ect.

Met a few pros at some of the big shoots


----------



## smallhntr (Aug 2, 2006)

Maryland the home of bad hunters.I shoot a hoyt rintec real good bow but no I dont know any pros.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

- From Iowa... Home of the Cornfed Monsters

-Shoot a Hoyt Xtec... and possibly lookin for a new bow.. not sure what yet!

-Met quite a few of them! Tiffany and Lee Lakosky, Micheal Waddell... and many others.... My coach helps out the Drury bros with cameras and whatnot.. so if you consider that pro.. then yes... I do know A pro!


----------



## KAJ (Oct 13, 2007)

sydney, Australia, Looking for a new riser pretty soon, but currently on the KAP winstar 1, I know matty gray but not too personally.


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

i'm from Ireland and i shoot a 2005 martin slayer , lookin to get a 2008 bowtach general . no don't know them


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

i am from Pittsboro North Carolina, i shoot a left handed mathews legacy. mathews isn't making it any more they stopped in 2004. no i dont know any pros


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

O7 Elite Synergey
O7 Bowtech Guardian

just a couple from different tourneys


----------



## Mathews Hunter9 (Sep 16, 2007)

From Angier North Carolina and i shoot a Mathews FX. Dont know any pros.


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

Im From Mercer, MO i shoot a martin bengal..its all in the sig.

nope no pros


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Mathews Hunter9 said:


> From Angier North Carolina and i shoot a Mathews FX. Dont know any pros.


wheres Angier at? never herd of it


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm from Bridgewater, Nova Scotia up in Atlantic Canada; I shoot a Fred Bear Instinct, and I don't know any actual pros.


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

1.Kinston, Alabama ( Middle of nowere)
2. Hoyt Vetrix XL 70lbs-3-D/Hunting
Jennings CK 4.0 70lbs-Hunting
91' Pearson spoiler 87-90lbs-Making big holes:zip:
Some new 08 bow soon. Dont know which, waiting for the rest of the Hoyt bows to come out.
3.No


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

lone jack mo i shoot a ross 07


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

- Fombell PA
-Whatever type I care to make 
-No "pros", but I know a red tail that lives nearby. I've seen it hunt, and as far as I care, that is the best proffesion anywhere. She's a bit of a good luck charm. I've also seen a fox stalk (right behind me) and she put my to SHAME. No money makers though:wink:.


----------

